# 8 weeks pup , bite training...



## Sami Kiiveri (May 3, 2007)

Malinois female, 8 weeks age having fun whit tug.... :-?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJsSjb-u3L0


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

very nice pup....


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

hmpfft....I didnt even know mals came in black/tan


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

thats what i said on the other thread this person put up I thought it was a bi-colored gsd..


----------



## Sami Kiiveri (May 3, 2007)

Sorry for my late response , puppy is malinois 
In some cases there has been darker ones in thise breedings...
But i am no interest about showing her in the dog show , it is no big deal to me 
Thanks for feed back.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Shes very cute I just saw her on you website front page!


----------

